# Cutest Dog



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay, I have decided to ask for help. Cicero is entered in the "Cutest Dog Contest" on dog.com' I don't and never have expected him to win even though I think he is cute as a button. I know there are other forum member's Havs that are entered and I vote for them each time I vote daily ~ Heidi, Murphy and Oliver. I know it's important to get the numbers up&#8230;and then our families, friends, and other contacts will change the scores.

My grandson will be 16 in Nov and he is saving for a truck. His parents want him to pay his part and they will match for him to get a good used truck. He is hoping that Cicero could maybe win one week and win the $500.00 - and the match would mean he would have $1000.00 more toward a truck. He's a great kid ~ in the 10 grade ~ makes all A's ~ plus plays varsity football and baseball. His Nana wants to help him as much as possible!

I know it's going to be very hard for Cicero to get the high number to win one of the 12 spots. Votes are by IP address so you can only vote once on each PC. Okay&#8230;I'm begging for votes to see if the members on here will vote from work and home to see if Cicero can help Kyle come up with more money for wheels. I would sooo appreciate it if you would take a minute to click on this link and vote for a cute Hav. J Your votes would be sooo appreciated!! Also, if you know of any dog lovers that would vote to help this young man I would appreciate you sending them the link.

I know it takes a village to raise a child&#8230;and I need the help of this village family! :angel:
"Thanks to all that can take the time to vote and get the numbers up for all our forum Havs!"

Cicero ~ http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.cfm?h=64FAE82109F6B0CAC5E45ABA39265D63&page=1

Heidi ~ http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.cfm?h=6FA4212C769669B7899FFC0F94BBDE63&page=2

Murphy ~ http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.cfm?h=A4C9E17F84A50992C057CD81D49BBA4D&page=6

Oliver ~ http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.cfm?h=190A862BEE82AFB2AD9F0B69853A3A30&page=9


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I voted!!! I would LOVE to see a Hav win one week, even if it isn't Heidi!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Done. I vote for all the Havs on the forum.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I voted and have been voting for everyone each day.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just brought you up to 60! good luck.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I just made it 62. Good luck!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

From One Nana to another Nana.. I made it 63.

Vicki


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dale, I vote daily - for all the Havs that have entered and it's a ton of fun, hoping one of you will win! I won't be able to vote as of tomorrow though, since I'll be in Chicago sans computer. Good luck !!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

They all got a vote from me today.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"THANKS TO ALL FOR THE VOTES"
As a Nana I have to let Klye know that I'm helping him in any way I can.
I have been voting for each Hav I know of that is entered and I went back to edit and added the links I know about. If any others are entered, please edit the first post to add your Hav!!

I don't know how some dogs are getting votes in the thousands!! Kyle's Mom thought she could get lots of votes at school where she works...but once she votes nobody else in the school can vote since they are networked and only one comptuer can vote. DH can't even vote once I have voted! This is going to be hard...but I will continue to try!!
"Thanks to all"


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Voted... and I try to vote for all the hav's every day. Don't forget to bump up each voting thread.

Good luck!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Why am I having trouble voting? My internet is acting funny. I'll give it a go tonight!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks, Linda. I have had trouble on the dog.com site and I think maybe it's because of all the traffic on that site. Also, if you don't have a "vote cute" button then it means someone else on the network has voted...and it's only one vote per IP address. IMO, they should have let people vote per e-mail address so that at least each family member could vote!

Everyone...keep the votes coming...they are adding up!!
"Thanks"


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm 75


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm 78!

I will also vote for all the other Havanese.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone for voting.
Cicero is up to 93 at bedtime. My grandson called excited to see the numbers going up. 
All of you are sweet for taking the time to vote!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm 96 and in three minutes (if it changes at midnight), I'll also be 97  Goooooo Ciceroooooooo!!


----------



## bethanay66 (Nov 2, 2008)

I just made it 99


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

An even 100.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just placed my votes for today.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Good luck everyone.... the links to all the dogs is on the 1st post!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for putting up the links for all the dogs! I voted.
Gina


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you...Thank you...Thank you!!!
The votes are adding up!!

I would love to see a Havanese at least win one week!
If there are any others entered..or you join in next week..send me a PM with your link and I will edit the top post. 
Please keep these 4 links rising daily.
Thanks


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

DONE!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I just voted for the 4 links in the first post. The numbers are going up!!
Thanks all for the votes!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I voted this morning too.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm voting, too!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

:bump: Placed my daily votes.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Now that I"m back home, I'm trying to vote, but it tells me I need to register again. My computer is "being attacked by viruses" all day, every day, for 4 days now and so I won't be adding more info on any sites until hubby gets to fixing this thing on the w/e. We ran two anti-virus programs and it's still not fixed.  

Good luck to all the Havanese!!!!!


----------

